# jdom document aus string erzeugen?



## berniebert (1. Jun 2007)

hallo,
kann man eigentlich aus einem string ein jdom document erzeugen?

also z.b. aus:

```
String s = "<elem1><child></child>text[/b]</elem1>";
```

ein entsprechende jdom struktur?

vielen dank!


----------



## berniebert (1. Jun 2007)

oh mann, brett vorm kopf. ist ja ganz einfach:


```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build(new StringReader (s));
```


----------

